

List of eponymous laws — very cool Wikipedia page - jsomers
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_eponymous_laws

======
aristus
This is pretty nice. Having a tool named after you seems to me better than
your name on some pile of stone. After all, things come and go, but Andre
Ampere's name will always be current.

~~~
aston
We need more good puns here.

------
cperciva
I've been trying to get Percival's Law of Data Compression -- "Birds of a
feather compress better together" -- more widely used, but so far it has only
been picked up by one other author.

Does anyone else here have similar "laws" that they think ought to be better
known?

~~~
fgimenez
Hofstadter's law: "It always takes longer than you expect, even when you take
Hofstadter's Law into account."

It should be considered one of the basic axioms of programming, maybe even
engineering, although I'm just biased because it is an infinite (perhaps even
strange) loop.

